
Andrew Ng resigns from Baidu - Jerry2
https://medium.com/@andrewng/opening-a-new-chapter-of-my-work-in-ai-c6a4d1595d7b#.czvl66yie
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928365)

------
danyim
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13928638)

